# 30" club.....



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is a pic of my 2011 muzzy buck. He is 30 1/2" wide and an old deer. It was the south eastern area......


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Geez lucky duck! Nice buck 

Great signature btw


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

great buck!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Dropped him off at the Taxidermist to get a European mount done. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Great signature btw[/quote]

Got to love the Primus!!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats on the 30" club we have been waitin for ya.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Glad to be a member


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a good looking buck! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice buck! Someday I hope to be in the 30 inch club, but not there yet! Congrats on a very nice buck!


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, it took a long time and lots of planning to get there, not to mention loads of luck.


----------

